# Army Swag



## buzgo (7 Nov 2005)

I've noticed more than a few people at the NDHQ gym that have Nalgene type bottles with the offical Army logo on them, and some people wearing red t-shirts with the Army logo...

Does anyone know where they are getting this stuff?


----------



## Armymedic (7 Nov 2005)

(trying hard not to type it, oh no, can't help myself)  >

From the Army. 

Sorry. I really am  :-\...couldn't control myself.

Thats some of the promotional items given out during shows and expos. For example the Army gun run team or the Army tug of war team gives them out.

Why people in NDHQ have them? That would be my question.


----------



## buzgo (7 Nov 2005)

Ahh, I should have seen that one coming...

hehe.

As to your question: The CLS works at NDHQ. I know he has an Army t-shirt, but I'm not going to go up and ask him where to get one. Maybe I should wait until he hits the showers, and just nick it


----------



## Armymedic (7 Nov 2005)

Or talk to the Land Forces RSM and ask him for one...he does look after dress and discipline.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2005)

...or wait not much longer and maybe you will find that you will have the chance to one better them........army.ca swag.........stay tuned.


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2005)

I just noticed at the CANEX here that they are selling Roots Canadian Army wear - did they buy us out per chance?  ;D

MM


----------



## Daidalous (14 Nov 2005)

Have you seen the airforce wear  in the canex paper advertisement.  (Don't know if you only get it on  airforce bases.)   They have some really  good looking female models in the female airforce gear.


----------



## PViddy (14 Nov 2005)

One thing i have noticed regarding the CANNEX stuff is that the Army get's all the good looking stuff.  The Airforce T's and jogging pants are kinda crappy (IMO of course).  we need track suits made out of flashy chrome coloured material!  ;D

cheers

PV


----------



## Daidalous (14 Nov 2005)

My old man told me when he join back in the 70's Adidas used to make the Pt outfits, and that  when he got out of Wally World  my mom stole them out of his kit bag and statred wearing them.


----------



## PViddy (15 Nov 2005)

> I can't stand those army shirts. Just when I started to 'fill out' the sleeves on my other t-shirts (you know, making the sleeves tight on your arms and all that stuff that ladies like), I bought one of them army ones from the CANEX and the arms on those things are huge...which of course is done intentionally to make all the newbies who thought they had manly arms suddenly look like twelve year olds again.



LMOL!  
Or is it done on purpose for extra motivation to meet those CF fitness standards ?  :-\

cheers

PV


----------

